# Flame on!



## grizzldsealpoacher (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB6TCZBWmKo&feature=c4-overview&list=UUyFjLgx8KwCx7RXKBbnphpg

I respect this dude for the most part he has alot of knowledge. But is there merit to what he is saying. I feel like he lost me for the most part.

so A. would it be worth it to just run GH w/o any aas?  Is anyone just running Gh ?

any other comments observations would be much appreciated since I have decided to cruise I am seriously thinking about adding low dose 2iu rips ed to my 250mg wk test regiment . 

o and of course feel free to burn this guy to the ground, since the first time I posted his videos did not go over well I am assuming this one will get the same reception


----------



## grind4it (Aug 14, 2013)

The guy is a major dbag. I agree that the supplements that are advertised to raise your natural GH levels are bunk and he made some other good points....he's still a bitch. Wtf was that bicep pose? That was painful.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 14, 2013)

I thought spear (screen name) had been running strictly gh? It could have been aomeone else on here but i thought he had a big thread about his gh only for like a year? If im wrong i apologize


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 14, 2013)

i think a lot of people run just GH.  sure, they may through a cycle in once a year but still run Gh year round.  I was recently looking at doing this.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 14, 2013)

I did it for a while and it gets expensive, I couldn't justify it any more


----------



## Big Worm (Aug 15, 2013)

That guy is way too queer to take any advise from.


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Agreed....after that very gay pose it was hard to listen to him seriously.




grind4it said:


> The guy is a major dbag. I agree that the supplements that are advertised to raise your natural GH levels are bunk and he made some other good points....he's still a bitch. Wtf was that bicep pose? That was painful.


----------



## hulksmash (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh god not this dude

A) he's mentally retarded

B) he has the worst genetics ever for bodybuilding

C) he's like Jason Genova, only a few IQ points higher


----------



## JM750 (Aug 16, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Oh god not this dude
> 
> A) he's mentally retarded
> 
> ...





Exactly!!!!!!


----------

